# Our little Ruby



## lilyloo (Jun 20, 2012)

Ruby has been home for 2 days now. She's doing wonderful, well...besides the dreadful yelping at night 

She's so cute though you can't be mad about being up since 2 a.m. 

Here are a couple pictures I took on her first evening home, exploring her yard. She's 8 weeks old.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

She's beautiful ;D ;D must be the name


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

Love the pic of little Ruby crouching in the grass. Have you got it in colour?  Post it up if you have, it's just soooo cute.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

lilyloo, your little Ruby is sooo beautiful and sweet! She is the picture of innocence, and already a tiny, little heartbreaker!!


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

Great description, mswhipple! 

Ruby is *adorable*!! Try and enjoy the puppy days, they will be gone before you know it!!!


----------



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

Ruby is gorgeous!!  Love those puppy eyes and wrinkles :-*


----------



## dmp (Jan 23, 2012)

She already seems noble!


----------



## lilyloo (Jun 20, 2012)

Thank you, everyone! We are quite smitten with her already. And, of course, she's the smartest puppy ever (don't we all think that about our own?!) 


Ozkar, I don't have that exact one in color, but here's a similar one.


----------



## RubyRoo (Feb 1, 2011)

From one Ruby to another - she is a doll. Agree with Harrigab who owns a Ruby as well - must be the great name ;D

I think we are at 3 or 4 Rubys on the forum now.


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

Fab photo and so cute - enjoy her while she is young and take lots and lots of photos.


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

Ruby is an absolute little gem....so georgous..


----------

